# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  The Mousey MILD

## The Cusp

All the good "ILD" names were taken years ago, so call this one a MILD where the "M" stands for mouse.  
This technique will only reliably bring out the early emergence of the dream body, and it's up to you to flesh out the rest of the dream from there.

As you lay down to sleep, leave one of your hands open in a position that could conceivably hold a small mouse in the palm of your hand.  Then imaging holding said mouse.   Imagine the patter of it's feet on your hand, it's twitchy movements, it's whiskers brushing your skin.  Imagine it nibbling your finger tips.

Before very long, you should notice that you begin to move finger and a hand that are not your real hand.  This is your dream body.  From here you'll have to play around with shaking loose the rest of your dream body, but once that happens you should lucid and in a dream.  You could also drop the mouse once you have the dream hand, and by focusing on that phantom hand, you'll be putting yourself in a good position to create an OBE type scenario (which is still only the dream body in my opinion)

This is actually more of a WILD technique, but you can't hold a wildebeast in the palm of your hand.  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

How about Weasel-ILD
or Vole-ILD

----------


## dolphin

Call it ILD

----------


## The Cusp

> How about Weasel-ILD
> or Vole-ILD



I was actually did this imagining voles a couple of time.  Chased 3 of them around my basement a couple of years ago.  They're adorable until you put two of them together in a small fish tank, then they become flying balls of carnage!

----------


## Zangetsu

Sounds interesting. Is this something that works for you most of the time? And I take it you perform this during the middle of the night and not when you first go to bed at night?

----------


## kingofhypocrites

This is an interesting anchor. I am going to give it a shot.

----------

